# banker23 is new to the thread



## banker23 (Oct 4, 2011)

I registered a couple weeks ago and I have already posted a few times but I figure I'll give a formal introduction here.

I am 38 years old this month and weigh 244 lbs as of this morning at 5'10".

training philosophy: focus on the big compound lifts and train 4 days a week using a 5x5 strategy to increase strength. I have been lifting since I was in high school in California where weight training was offered as an elective. I weighed 140lbs when I turned 19 and weight training has always been part of my life though I went into a doldrum from about 2003-2007 (depression from moving to the midwest from California mostly).

Anyway, have increased weight and strength quite a bit using natural training and diet principles

lifting stats (5 rep maxes, i don't do 1reps [on purpose]):

bench press 295x5 for 3 sets
squats 500x5 for three sets (last set burnout 8-10 reps)
shoulder press 205x5 for three sets
deadlift (most neglected lift until recently) 305x5 for three sets

I am able to increase each lift about 5lbs every 3-4 weeks. For instance I am working with 300lbs on bench right now and have failed the last two weeks to complete all three sets at 5 reps. Once I succeed, I will increase to 305 and start over again.

deadlifts are progressing every week because I have not focused on that and its like its catching up with the rest of me. I don't plan to increase squats anymore to avoid injury...just focus on reps and form.

this years strength goals are to surpass 320 for 3 sets of 5 reps on bench and shoulder press 230 for three sets of 5 reps. maybe hit 400 on the deadlift at least.

did my first prohormone cycle ever this year pp's andromass and androhard and finished PCT about 3 weeks ago. Kept gains and actually kept adding slowly through PCT by focusing on eating a ton and continued heavy lifting. starting weight was 224 and ending was 245 and all lifts were improved substantially.

planning test e 12 week cycle at 500 a week with dbol 4 week kicker at 40mg a day. Already bought ancillaries, aromasin, torem, cabergoline, hcg and hcg pins. Plan to buy the hard stuff before end of this month to hopefully start DEC 1. If all goes well on this cycle, planning an identical one with 600mg weekly primo late in 2012.

Goals of this cycle are to prime first by getting bf% around 15% (body weight down to about 228-232) then get back up over 250 with the dbol and test e.  I think that's reasonable for me since I gained 19 on the PH. I would expect to do better on real gear especially these ones. I will be training to increase my strength beyond my goals so when all is said and done, I will be lifting my targeted goals and finish up at about 240 lbs and between 15-19% bf (my abs are reasonably visible in the low 20's so this is really good for me).

Looking forward to logging my cycle here...I am leaning toward genshi labs all i need now is the dbol test e and some pins for drawing and shooting...

So now everyone knows me hope to have alot of fun over the next year or so!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 4, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*banker23* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## squigader (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome dude!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 5, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## brazey (Oct 5, 2011)

nice numbers; welcome to the board


----------



## coolrise (Oct 5, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 11, 2011)

Welcome to imf


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 12, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

